# /etc/conf.d/modules - syntax error [solved]

## katfish

Hi, I'm unable to load modules with arguments

through /etc/conf.d/modules - /etc/init.d/modules restart.

When I follow the example conf, I get the following error: 

/etc/init.d/../conf.d/modules: line 24: module_snd-hda-intel_args=model=dell-m22 enable=1: command not found    

My openrc is 0.9.9.3 - what could be the problem? 

Thx,

katfishLast edited by katfish on Mon Mar 19, 2012 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dont Panic

You should have quotes around your arguments:

```
module_snd-hda-intel_args="model=dell-m22 enable=1"
```

----------

## katfish

the post above is the output of "/etc/init.d/modules restart" and doesn't prints the quotes around.

however, my modules.conf contains them: 

modules="snd-hda-intel"

module_snd-hda-intel_args="model=dell-m22 enable=1"

----------

## Dont Panic

I ran across this Funtoo bug report which suggests replacing the dashes "-" in snd-hda-intel with underscores "_" so it looks like snd_hda_intel.

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.funtoo.devel/1201

----------

## katfish

that works, thanks panic  :Wink: 

----------

